
Is the React Hooks Enough? - danieldx
https://github.com/daniel-dx/nice-hooks/wiki/Is-the-React-Hooks-enough%3F
======
Fr33maan
Very interesting article but it seems so strange that a third party library
does a more beautiful job (and it seem it does) than a cohort of well paid
engineers designing a new API...

